# Playoff Round 1: Kings vs Jazz



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, here's the television schedule. I'll be updating as the game results come in. I'm hoping the Kings can efficiently put the Jazz to "bed" for the summer in no more than 5 games. But I know the Jazz will not go without a fight.

Round 1

Gm 1: at Sacramento, Sat 4/19 (10:30 pm, TNT/RSN) WIN!!!
Gm 2: at Sacramento, Mon 4/21 (10:30 pm, TNT/RSN) WIN!!!
Gm 3: at Utah, Sat 4/26 (10 pm, ESPN) LOSS :sigh: 
Gm 4: at Utah, Mon 4/28 (10:30 pm ET, TNT) WIN!!!
Gm 5*: at Sacramento, Wed 4/30 (TBD, TBD) 
Gm 6*: at Utah, Fri 5/2 (TBD, TBD) 
Gm 7*: at Sacramento, Sun 5/4 (TBD, TBD) 

(all times are EST)

Oh yeah...*GO KINGS!!!*

:twave:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Five sounds like a good number. Not because the Kings can't do it earlier (watchout, here comes the conspiracist in me), BUT because the games were extended to a 7 game format to make money for the loss of fans over the past few years.

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not much for predictions, but i think a win in game #1 is very important to the Kings in this series. A convincing win could set the table for a quick series. I just want to see the team come out with fire and determination. I want to see big efforts on the little things: hustle plays, loose balls, long rebounds, transistion defense....etc. I'm really looking forward to being at Arco for game 1!!  GO KINGS!!! (suttersfolly- LOVE the wave! The crowd got the wave going several times this season. Oh, the nostalgia!)


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carrotz</b>!
> I'm not much for predictions, but i think a win in game #1 is very important to the Kings in this series. A convincing win could set the table for a quick series. I just want to see the team come out with fire and determination. I want to see big efforts on the little things: hustle plays, loose balls, long rebounds, transistion defense....etc. I'm really looking forward to being at Arco for game 1!!  GO KINGS!!! (suttersfolly- LOVE the wave! The crowd got the wave going several times this season. Oh, the nostalgia!)


 Hey carrotz, thanks for stopping by.  Man, there could be nothing more exciting than watching these playoffs games in person, rather than via a TV screen. Enjoy! Cheer "our" team onto their first of many victories in these playoffs.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

The Kings looked pretty lackluster in most of the first half, but kept themselves within reach of the Jazz. Offensive and defensive effort was much better in the second half. This was a big game for CWebb; Bibby is starting to show his playoff killer instinct. Christie needs to get more involved offensively; I hope he will look more for his opportunities. Divac needs to wake up.

I look for an even better 2nd game for the Kings against the Jazz.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SuttersFolly</b>!
> The Kings looked pretty lackluster in most of the first half ... Divac needs to wake up.



Vlade looked pathetic to me in that first period. I thought ... after all of these years (since his Laker says), Vlade is STILL having these periods when he "checks out" of the game, right in the middle of the game he just seems to lose focus and forget what he's doing and the magnitude of the situation. He does such stupid things, like trying to flip the ball up to the back while all alone (missing the basket), instead of jamming the ball in the basket. Just stupid things.

Bibby is also a disappointment to me, so far --- not at all the player he was last year. In fact, I think Bobby should start and let Bibby fill in behind him. If he doesn't get with it, he's going to make Shaq look like a prophet, and we and the League will suffer for that. 

There is Game 2, but they've got a long way to go to convince me that they are a championship team.

Let's GO KINGS!!!


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*Game 2, half-time*

Exciting game. The Kings are on their game tonight, controlling the tempo. Even Rip Van Divac is looking lively and being aggressive; maybe having Webber out of the game has brought renewed motivation to step up his game in compensation. Peja and Bobby have the hot touch, but everyone is contributing whether on the defensive or offensive end, or both. What an exciting game it must be for those in the stands waving those white "banners"! 

Keep up the intensity and effort, guys. Let's go to Utah two up in this series. Woo-hoo!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Outstanding effort! Great win! :clap:

:twave:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*GOOD Game ...*

This was more like the KINGS I know. Everyone was on their game tonight. The Jazz just don't have the enthusiasm that I thought they'd bring. Maybe, just maybe they've been to the well once too often and not only has the physical skills diminished, but so has the drive to win it all. BUT, they are going home and funny things do happen there.

I've never thought this before, but is CWebb soft? EDIT: I meant, fragile?

QUESTION: Why isn't this thread placed in the NBA Forum so that others can join with you in your comments and celebration? I don't think a lot of posters are checking the individual forums for playoff threads. I have commented in the other forum and just happened to look here.J ust a suggestion.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

I think it belongs here because it is strictly about the Kings playoff series against the Jazz...not about the playoffs in general. I'm actually surprised no one has started a thread about the playoffs, in general, in the NBA forum (unless I happened to miss it).


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SuttersFolly</b>!
> I think it belongs here because it is strictly about the Kings playoff series against the Jazz...not about the playoffs in general. I'm actually surprised no one has started a thread about the playoffs, in general, in the NBA forum (unless I happened to miss it).


You missed it. There is one in the NBA Forum, but posters are posting in the GAME THREADS (on the NBA Forum).


----------



## Pejafan (Apr 1, 2003)

*Sutters Folly*

Gaither, I see you changed your name eh? Sorry I've been away.... GREAT playoffs so far with the Kiings taking a 2-0 lead and the Lakers playing embarrasing BBall in the last two games. 

LOVE IT LIVE...

I've had a chance to go to Arco for both home games and all I can say is ELECTRIFYING!!!!!!!!!!! The crowd has been superb in its always VOCAL support for our team! I have some high hopes for our playoff run this year.... 

Now to WEBB - 

DON'T PLAY SATURDAY!!! We don't need you this weekend, get healthy, get treatment and prepare for round 2. I really hope you get the rest you need to ensure your health in the next few rounds....

GO KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey Pejafan! I was at both games at home, too. I must say that game two was Wayyyyy more fun than game one! What was up with that lame halftime show in game one with the acrobat dudes hanging onto the cube thing? And not to run halftime shows into th ground on a basketball board, but did you see those bike daredevil guys almost take out Jim Kozimor about 3 or 4 times? I was laughing so hard at Koz jumping out of the way. Let's hope the Kings can take game #3. GO KINGS!!! Arco....the one arena where you can still do the wave! 
:twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Pretty pathetic effort from a team that knew (or should have) that the Jazz were going to come out swinging. The Jazz had to win last night or try to come back from from a 3-game deficit (a nearly impossible feat).

The Kings showed energy and determination in the 1st and 3rd quarter. They showed bewilderment, sloppy offense, and a penchant for whining (yes, whining) about calls rather than playing the game in the 4th quarter. It's true that the zebras tended to swallow their whistles when the Jazz committed fouls, then blow them like crazy every time a Kings players even touched a Jazz player. But is this something new...something totally novel? NO! The series between these two teams have always been dirty and gritty and down in the trenches. When in Utah, you do as the Jazzonians do. You don't let the Jazz run the same play at you time-after-time and stand there and look puzzled as to why they are scoring. You don't let Ostertag (yes Ostertag) continually outhustle you. You don't stop moving the ball and finding the open man. You don't settle for one outside jump shot after another when they aren't falling...you take it into the hoop and make them foul you. This game came down to which team wanted it the most...and the Jazz wanted it the most. 

And, btw, can anyone explain why Doug Christie continues to sit out most of the 2nd half of these games. He may not be the best scorer, but he is one of the best defenders...and he's got good height for a guard. It seems to be to make room for JJackson. But JJackson should be assuming more of Webber's minutes. I'm tired of Webber trying to play through his injuries at the cost of losing the game. After a while his impaired mobility and timidity about drawing contact by going into the paint begin to hurt his team's effort. There's no shame in resting another game or two if it will make you a more effective player down the stretch.


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

kings in second round :vbanana: :banana: :bbanana: ... but looky looky, dallas having a tough time put away portland.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Great job closing this series out in Arco. :clap:

The Kings made it look easy. They came out with good energy and focus. Of course, Ostertag getting his butt thrown out of the game 6 minutes into the first quarter was also helpful. :yes: What kind of dope gets two technicals in the first quarter when he knows his team is counting on him to impede the Kings by ruling the post. That strategy worked very effectively in the past two games.


----------

